# Bama Fans! New South Endzone!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Just a few shots I snapped while I was out there earlier... Will try to get more next week.*


















































































*^^ Sections BBQ... HAHA! :bigok: *









*
This is all new, the brick and fence:*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lisa gonna love that!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Dang polaris425, nice office. Love the German shorthaired pointer painting. You've got good taste.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDs Neighbor said:


> Dang polaris425, nice office. Love the German shorthaired pointer painting. You've got good taste.


Ha! Yeah I wish! :bigok:


----------



## Tater (Dec 18, 2008)

Pictures of HEAVEN!!! Roll Tide!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

WOW that's a nice stadium. How many ppl it hold


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I love taters


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Yawn... You may have the great coach from MSU walking the sidelines but we still have a bigger stadium! Wish I could brag more but that's all we got... For now!

Go Blue!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Msu? 

A n y w a y.... A little over 100,000 right now, but next year, expect that to increase


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Watch by next week that place is goin' to be trashed, but other than that it looks awsome.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Trashed???????????

Ok seriously, this is my job. Not just my favorite football team. So no trash talk. 

Anyway, I'm not sure what you mean by trashed, but, monday after the game a crew comes in and its spotless again.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice pictures. Looks like the Alabama team brings in more money that the Calgary team. Something tells me the box seats in the Red & White club probably don't look like that.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

My friends and I checked out prices for the new box seats that seat 10 people. Said they were 2k. How does that work Polaris425? Is it diff for diff games?


----------



## superbeeandy (Aug 21, 2010)

that is awsome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ThaMule said:


> My friends and I checked out prices for the new box seats that seat 10 people. Said they were 2k. How does that work Polaris425? Is it diff for diff games?


Sounds about right. I'm not sure if it varies with games or not.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I dislike Bama in a big way. But those are impressive accommodations.


----------

